# Belwood Manor 2010



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

Belwood Manor on Halloween night. Added the Monster in a Coffin prop this year.






Cheers,
Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love the lights and the lightning looks good. Do you have a close up video of your props? You look like you have some cool tombstones and the coffin I can't really see.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

Joiseygal,

Thanks for the compliments. Here is a closer shot of the Monster in a Coffin prop. Unfortunately, I don't have any close-ups of the tombstones. I'm always so busy setting up that I don't take enough pics and videos.






Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job on the coffin. I love how the lights change color inside and the fog looks great with the lighting. Very nice job! Thanks for the close up.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice I need to make some new light covers this year. Really makes the yard look great hiding the lights. Did mine from paper mache last year and they where distorted from the rain. Gonna make them from foam this time. What did you use to make yours?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

nice work DrF...
Very nice lighting and coffin.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love your monster in the coffin. Yard looks great, nice job on the lighting.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice!! that is a well done MIB coffin prop!
I like that way the lights vary red green and the spooky fog too!
It must of been tons of fun on Halloween night!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Sweet setup. :jol: Yeah, like everyone else, I think the lighting and coffin were great. Good job!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great job on the yard! The lighting and coffin look awesome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job on the coffin. It looks great.


----------

